# Adding A Wooden Handle To My Dankung



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

As most that had owned a dankung slingshot, the tend to be a bit on the thin side. I needed a better grip and was tired of the need for extra paracord. This is my FIRST attempt at gluing, not only wood but a combination of wood and metal.

I followed some of the instruction that Nation aka Flippinout provided to get me started.

I used a "soft" wood since it was only going to be a handle addition, and I was only using hand tools to cut and shape.
I bonded it with gorilla glue... note this glue expands quite a bit, but with careful application and proper clamping, I only had to do minor glue trimming to make it smooth.
I sealed with CA glue for a quasi-shiny surface.

Being that this was my first attempt and I had limited time (5 hours total) it isn't the prettiest but fully functional....

the speed craft for show:

LGD


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks Amazing!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

actually I've often wondered why nobody has done the same thing. It looks good and being a palm swell a soft wood is fine. My only concern is the gorrila glue, an epoxy might have been better!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

wombat said:


> . My only concern is the gorrila glue, an epoxy might have been better!!


Yeah, I would have loved using power tools as well, but I had to make do with what I had at the moment.









Actually gorilla glue is tough as sin, it just isn't ideal for doing a clean job since it expands, but the color wood I used sort of blended well enough not to be noticable. You are right though, I would use an epoxy over anything else for a job done right.

Thanks for the comments

LGD


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

looks good, a very usable mod


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Ive done a few steel frames, consisting of a coach bolt welded to a low fork u shaped bit of steel.. I hand squeeze an epoxy polymer putty, such as "knead it " by "Selly's .. even done fork ends with it, but DO not recommend doing so, although I havnt had a prob..still don't do it!... so you get about 5 mins molding time, that is a simple squeeze of a fist grip.. and let go and cure for an hour before time standing...
http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?app=nexus&module=promotion&section=adclick&id=210


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

nice mod L


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice upgrade to that sling. She should feel better in the hand now.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks good, Duck! Hope it shoots well for you.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That's a great mod on that Dankung.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job, LGD! It looks really good in the photos. You did a fine job on the shaping, especially considering you had only hand tools.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks all, I have to be honest, I am very impressed with my first attempt at "profesional" crafting. Though I know it isn't show case worthy, it is good enough where I believe I have been bitten by the bug







... I am anxiously waiting for more time to do more











treefork said:


> Nice upgrade to that sling. She should feel better in the hand now.


I have just tested it out, and it makes a WOOORRRLLLD of difference.

Thanks

LGD


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

OH YA!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think you really improved that slingshot -- good job.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes agreed, very fine job Duck and I can't understand why Dankung hasn't done it yet. Really improved.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Yes agreed, very fine job Duck and I can't understand why Dankung hasn't done it yet. Really improved.


Wow,, thanks guys.. Its a slow process, but hopefully in a year or so I will be close to the skill level as you two crafting these things









LGD


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Yes agreed, very fine job Duck and I can't understand why Dankung hasn't done it yet. Really improved.


dankung does do it Bob, they have tons of really sweet wood palmed skingers. i month ago i could not understand the appeal of dankungs? now just like all things slingshot they can be addicting!................................ nice looking swell LGD, keep us informed if the gorilla glue keeps its bond. your methods looks very quick, easy, and turned out pretty nice!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

that looks nothing like a beginners skill. you did great work . the best tool to use is your brain .


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Imperial said:


> that looks nothing like a beginners skill. you did great work . the best tool to use is your brain .


True, but I always get splinters in my forhead









Thanks

LGD


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> True, but I always get splinters in my forhead


Ooouuchie, you should maybe try a rasp


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice mod!

Bill


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

akmslingshots said:


> 'lightgeoduck' said:
> 
> 
> > True, but I always get splinters in my forhead
> ...


I have a bad rasp on my butt...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice job!

5 THWACK!AWARDS


----------

